# قنبلة من العيار الثقيل ، Civil 3D 2012 انجليزي وفرنسي مع الكراك 32 & 64من المهندس قيس



## م.قيس (20 يونيو 2011)

*
السلام عليكم وبعد اقل من اسبوع وكما وعدتكم جئت بالكراك القاتل للبرنامج
​

اعذروني سوف اعطيكم نبذة بسيطة عن ميسرة المعاناه في ترخيص البرنامج حيث استجمعت المعلومات من اكثر من 5 مواقع حتى رأيتم الشرح والمعلومات والملفات والاكواد بهذه الصورة البسيطة والميسرة

بعض الاخوة خطر على بالهم اني نسيت الموضوع ولكن والله غلبني حتى وجدت الحل لي ولكم وقلت لكم البرنامج يعطي 30 يوم بوعدكم ما يخلصوا الا ويكون جاهز باذن الله

الان مع الشرح

نقول بسم الله

1- افصل النت تماما من الجهاز بعد تحميل ملف الكراك
2- صلي على النبي محمد
3- افتح البرنامج وليس الكراك وسيطلب منك بالفراغات
4- نعبي السيريال 69696969-666
5- نعبي رقم المنتج Product Key = 237D1
6- ثم next ten choose I have an activation code then next brothers 
7- الان اهم ملاحظة هنا شغل الكراك وفقط اضغط على ايقون Patch قبل اي شيء انتبه لا تضغط Generate

8- وانتظر حتى يعطيلك رسالة ان تمت العملية بنجاح ، ثم انسخ من البرنامج Request code 
ثم اضغط علىgenerate 
رح يطلعلك في خانه الاكتيفيشن داخل الكراك طبعا كود انسخة لكي تلصقه في اول مربع في برنامج الاوتوكاد ثم اضغط Next 

للامانه الشرح لاول مرة على المنتديات العربية والاجنبية ومني شخصيا ،
دعاء لي ولوالدي بطول العمر

اخوكم المهندس قيس
فلسطين
جامعة بوليتكنك فلسطين
قسم هندسة المساحة والجيوماتكس وهو اهداء الى هذا الملتقى

وهيك بنقدر نلخص الروابط لتحميل البرنامج والكراك


Autodesk Civil3D 2012 English

http://trial.autodesk.com/47549/583/4758583/AutoCAD_Civil3D_2012_English_Win_32bit.exe


Autodesk Civil3D 2012 French

http://trial.autodesk.com/47549/613/..._Win_32bit.exe


رابط الكراك 32 بت
http://www.mediafire.com/?u9nq5s1luhk7bhb

رابط الكراك 64 بت
http://www.mediafire.com/?1d135t9sx6j46c7

الباسورد
eng.qais​

والسلام ختام 
اخوكم المهندس قيس
فلسطين
جامعة بوليتكنك فلسطين
قسم هندسة المساحة والجيوماتكس وهو اهداء الى هذا الملتقى*​


----------



## ثعيلي (20 يونيو 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك على المجهود الطيب


----------



## رجاء الدين (20 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
مهندس قيس الكراك لم يعمل للأسف
عند الضغط على patch أعطاني رسالة مفادها أن طلب الكود من البرنامج يجب أن يتم أولا
wait request code 
رغم أن البرنامج كان في نافذة طلب الكود و قد حاولت عدة مرات دون فائدة


----------



## abedodeh (21 يونيو 2011)

عاجزين عن الشكر يا باش مهندس قيس ربنا يوفقك ويجزيك كل الخير


----------



## م.قيس (21 يونيو 2011)

رجاء الدين قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مهندس قيس الكراك لم يعمل للأسف
> عند الضغط على patch أعطاني رسالة مفادها أن طلب الكود من البرنامج يجب أن يتم أولا
> wait request code
> رغم أن البرنامج كان في نافذة طلب الكود و قد حاولت عدة مرات دون فائدة




اخي انا معك الموضوع يعني التكريك مو سهل ، في عندك خبار اسمو ميم باتش ، انا انصحك طبق الشرح بحذافيره ولما ما يزبط حط الغاء وحاول فعل من جديد ولا تنسى تفصل النت

تحياتي الخالصة
المهندس قيس


----------



## sur_jeh (21 يونيو 2011)

لك ولكل فلسطيني كل الحب والتقدير بالعلم والمعرفة ننتصر باذن اللة اعزنا اللة بالاسلا


----------



## م.قيس (21 يونيو 2011)

sur_jeh قال:


> لك ولكل فلسطيني كل الحب والتقدير بالعلم والمعرفة ننتصر باذن اللة اعزنا اللة بالاسلا



شكرا لك اخي على المشاعر الجياشة ، ولكن ان العين لتدمع على ذكراك فلسطين

المهندس قيس


----------



## م.قيس (23 يونيو 2011)

up


----------



## كل شي كاين (14 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## م.مهدي عطيات (18 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر ..........الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## mez eng (25 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا و يارب نحرر القدس


----------



## gdo_gdoo (30 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الباتش ناقص ثلاث حروف جربت مرات وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (1 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر ..........الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## eng_mohamedabdrabo (2 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كمال رزق (2 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزالك الله خيرا لكن الكراك لم يعمل مع العلم طبقنا الشرح بحذافيره مثل ماكتبته . هل من حل؟


----------



## kameldpn (5 أكتوبر 2011)

i need formation civil 3D EN ARAB


----------



## ابو البدور (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*

اخي المهندس قيس 

اشكرك على هذا البرنامج والكراك وبارك الله فيك ولكن اخي الكراك لايعمل حيث انه يعطي ناقص ثلاثة احرف وعند عمل الباتش يعطي رسالة خطأ

شكرا


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك م قيس


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (13 أكتوبر 2011)

الكراك ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز ويعمل
انا الان جربت كراك 64


----------



## عمر مهدي (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يباك فيك ..


----------



## adham elmalah (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## فواز الجبوري (10 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم أخ قيس 
بارك الله بك على المشاركة .. 
جميلة هي مشاراكاتك و قيم ما تتفضل به ...
(( لكن ربما لتقادم الرابط ، فالرابط لا يعمل ، و عندما تحاول التحميل بواسطة الداونلود مانجر ، يعطيك رسالة خطأ و يحيلك الى صفحة الشركة و التي أذا أردت التحميل منها يجب عليك التسجيل و تنزيل أنستلر خاص بها و الذي لا يدعم الاستكمال و هي مصيبة < في العراق تقطع الكهرباء مثل تقاطع المرور و يتقطع الانترنيت مثل مصباح الالفا>)) أذا تكرمت و احلتنا الى رابط جديد مثل القديم مباشر و يدعم الاستكمال تكون علينا متفضلا...
و السلام عليكم


----------



## ريان الموسى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## alymslam20 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور جدا جدا يا اخ قيس واللهم اجعل هذا في ميزان حسناتك وبارك لك *​


----------



## م.قيس (12 نوفمبر 2011)

فواز الجبوري قال:


> السلام عليكم أخ قيس
> بارك الله بك على المشاركة ..
> جميلة هي مشاراكاتك و قيم ما تتفضل به ...
> (( لكن ربما لتقادم الرابط ، فالرابط لا يعمل ، و عندما تحاول التحميل بواسطة الداونلود مانجر ، يعطيك رسالة خطأ و يحيلك الى صفحة الشركة و التي أذا أردت التحميل منها يجب عليك التسجيل و تنزيل أنستلر خاص بها و الذي لا يدعم الاستكمال و هي مصيبة < في العراق تقطع الكهرباء مثل تقاطع المرور و يتقطع الانترنيت مثل مصباح الالفا>)) أذا تكرمت و احلتنا الى رابط جديد مثل القديم مباشر و يدعم الاستكمال تكون علينا متفضلا...
> و السلام عليكم




اخي الكريم اي نسخة تريد ؟ اخبرني لاجهز الرابط لك

المهندس قيس


----------



## فواز الجبوري (12 نوفمبر 2011)

م.قيس قال:


> اخي الكريم اي نسخة تريد ؟ اخبرني لاجهز الرابط لك
> 
> المهندس قيس


 

السلام عليكم مهندس قيس العزيز، طبت و طاب ممشاك ، أتمنى لو أستطيع الحصول على نسخة 32 بايت ، 2012 أو 2011 ، و لك مني أطيب تحية و أخلص أعتزاز ...


----------



## Swot (13 نوفمبر 2011)

يسلموااااا


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (13 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## م.قيس (15 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم هذا الرابط الجديد 

http://trial.autodesk.com/47549/583/4758583/AutoCAD_Civil3D_2012_English_Win_32bit.exe

دعواتك
المهندس قيس
​


----------



## فواز الجبوري (16 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف الف خير أخي العزيز م.قيس ، حفظك الله ذخرا و عونا ، على الرغم من أن الرابط لا يعمل أيضا ،ألا أني أقدر فعلا مقدار الضنى و التعب التي مررت بهما حتى تجلب لنا هذا الرابط العزيز ، و اصدقك القول أني لم أجد على الرغم من قضائي ساعات و ساعات أمام النت ، لكن هذا الرابط شحيح ، كلها تنزل الا السيفل . لا اله ألا الله ، و اللهم صلي على محمد و اله وصحبة الطيبين الطاهرين...و اجعلنا من ورثتهم في جنات النعيم ...


----------



## م.قيس (16 نوفمبر 2011)

فواز الجبوري قال:


> جزاك الله الف الف خير أخي العزيز م.قيس ، حفظك الله ذخرا و عونا ، على الرغم من أن الرابط لا يعمل أيضا ،ألا أني أقدر فعلا مقدار الضنى و التعب التي مررت بهما حتى تجلب لنا هذا الرابط العزيز ، و اصدقك القول أني لم أجد على الرغم من قضائي ساعات و ساعات أمام النت ، لكن هذا الرابط شحيح ، كلها تنزل الا السيفل . لا اله ألا الله ، و اللهم صلي على محمد و اله وصحبة الطيبين الطاهرين...و اجعلنا من ورثتهم في جنات النعيم ...



اسف اخي والله كان شغال ولغوه ولكن تفضل هذا عالاكيد شغاال

http://studentsdownload.autodesk.co...AD_Civil3D_2012_English_Win_32bit.exe?__gda__ =1305099106_fbc338eaa86e6cf8077a3cf3c18d03fc&ext=.exe


----------



## Mohamedelmshnib (18 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## kazali016 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر ..........الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## حماده النجم (27 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن رابط ل64 بت


----------



## م.قيس (27 نوفمبر 2011)

حماده النجم قال:


> ممكن رابط ل64 بت



الموضوع مثبت وفيه كل شيء


----------



## sarwano (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*شکرا 
بس لا یعمل مع 3d 2010 اعطینی msg

click on patch when licnce screen appeared !!!

*


----------



## م.قيس (30 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم هذه مشكلة بتواجه الكل ولكن بيكون عندك انت خطا في طريقة التكريك ، اخي الكريم قبل وضع الكود اضغط على كلمة باتش


----------



## المشمهندس حماده (11 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور كتير


----------



## حسن بشارة (12 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (8 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس رواوص (8 يناير 2012)

شكراا


----------



## en_yasser75 (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله حيرا


----------



## mohanad surveyor (22 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر اخوية م. قيس


----------



## waseem94 (22 مارس 2012)

تحياتي قيس وسلمت يداك انت ابن تخصصي بالبوليتكنك احلى مساحة على احلى جيوماتكس


----------



## معتز أبوطالب (24 مارس 2012)

سطب الكراك كمسؤول وافصل النت وهوه يتسطب معاك كويس


----------



## abdallatef (26 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم الكراك لايعمل ممكن ترسل لينا نسخ الاكتيفيشن نسخ على صفحة كتابة وسوف نلصقة فى اول مربع فى البرنامج وجزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Abdulkadir (21 أبريل 2012)

​* 7- الان اهم ملاحظة هنا شغل الكراك وفقط اضغط على ايقون Patch قبل اي شيء انتبه لا تضغط Generate*
Dear Eng. Qais Thanks for your information MAY ALLAH REWARD YOU THE BEST....The patch is not working only gives this massage appears (Apply patch when licine windows appears. not now)....
Please send me the steps to carack it...THANKS AGAIN.
Please


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (22 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر ..........الله يجزيك الخير​


----------



## محمد حمزه السلطاني (4 مايو 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز ...ولكن الكراك لايعمل !!!


----------



## السيدنصير (4 مايو 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## waseem94 (10 مايو 2012)

مشكور اخ قيس بس الكراك لما نضغط باتش بقلي انتظر صفحة الليسانس كود حتى تظهر مع العلم انو بعد ما تفتح انا بشغل الكراك فشو الحل ؟


----------



## م.قيس (10 مايو 2012)

ابحث عن موضوع لي فيه الكراك مشروح فيديو


----------



## ycons (11 مايو 2012)

مهندس قيس السلام عليكم أخي العزيز هل برنامج civil3d 2012 يمكن تنصيبة علي وندوز اكس بي


----------



## ycons (11 مايو 2012)

اشكرك وجزاك الله خيرا لا يضاهي به جزاء


----------



## ycons (11 مايو 2012)

مهندس قيس السلام عليكم أخي العزيز هل برنامج civil3d 2012 يمكن تنصيبة علي وندوز اكس بي


----------



## م.قيس (13 مايو 2012)

ycons قال:


> مهندس قيس السلام عليكم أخي العزيز هل برنامج civil3d 2012 يمكن تنصيبة علي وندوز اكس بي



بصراحة بيزبط بس الكراك تاعو ما بيزبط


----------



## محمد حمزه السلطاني (14 يونيو 2012)

والله لا اعرف كيف اشكرك لا اقول الا سقاك الله ووالديك من ماء الكوثر


----------



## عيسى عقيلي (15 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا الك اخي الكريم


----------



## عبدالسلام جحيدر (13 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم ولكم منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## كبل (14 فبراير 2015)

الف شكر والنسخة 2012 تستحق التقديرومجهوك كمان فعلا بارك الله فيك​


----------

